# Lego minifigures: D&D 5e classes



## Zander (Dec 23, 2014)

Hasbro already does a crossover between Kre-O, its construction toy brand, and D&D. But here are my version of the D&D 5e classes in Lego. 

Most of these minifigures are what are called MOCs (My Own Creations) in the Lego fan community, basically kit-bashes supplemented by some third party pieces. A couple are pretty much as designed by the Lego company.

Apologies for the rubbish photography.


Barbarians



Bard


Clerics


Druids


Fighters


Monks


Paladins


Rangers


Rogues


Sorcerers


Warlocks


Wizards


Comments, questions?


----------



## nerfherder (Dec 24, 2014)

Pretty cool! 

Are there any simpler versions that you can just go and buy from a Lego store (or order online)?  We're expecting our first and I expect we'll be visiting Lego stores regularly in the coming years...

P.S. I used to be a regular visitor to 1 Dalling Road in the 80's - it was on my way to work in Hammersmith.


----------



## Zander (Dec 24, 2014)

nerfherder said:


> Pretty cool!




Thanks! 



nerfherder said:


> Are there any simpler versions that you can just go and buy from a Lego store (or order online)?  We're expecting our first and I expect we'll be visiting Lego stores regularly in the coming years...




Congratulations to you and your partner on your impending parenthood!

Minifigures aren't suitable for newborns, of course, but when little nerfherder is a few years old, you should check out Lego's Collectible Minifigure line. The Xena-like barbarian, silvery-grey paladin, Robin Hood-like ranger and Merlin-like wizard are from past or current waves of Collectible Minifigures. They come blind packaged from Lego stores (online and off), supermarkets like Sainsbury's, department stores like John Lewis, general merchandisers like Argos and stationers like WH Smith. 

If you don't want to buy them blind, are after out of production minifigures or would like minifigures from sets without buying the entire set, your best bet by far is BrickLink at www.bricklink.com . It's an online platform for buying and selling Lego. There's also Ebay, but BrickLink's sellers are more trustworthy and their prices tend to be lower. If you're after third party pieces, i.e. Lego compatible parts, try FireStar Toys at www.firestartoys.com .



nerfherder said:


> P.S. I used to be a regular visitor to 1 Dalling Road in the 80's - it was on my way to work in Hammersmith.




I was wondering if anyone got the reference. Kudos to you! I'm not really there, of course, it's just my spiritual home. Like you, I spent quite a bit of time there in the 80s.


----------

